# Hisense Chromebook



## Icreepin (Aug 7, 2015)

Was in Wal-Mart and seen the Hisense Chromebook for $150.

I got some time off coming and I am thinking putting Unix on one.

I figure $150 for some good hardware would be good.

Anyone ever put fbsdFreeBSD on one or know any links? My first thought was just return it if it doesn't work but then I realized if I can wipe it might not be able to get it back in the 15 days to return LoL.

So any help would rock.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 7, 2015)

FreeBSD has been put on some of the Acer Intel-based Chromebooks.  This one is ARM-based, so less likely to work.  You could ask on the freebsd-arm mailing list.


----------



## TheDreamer (Aug 8, 2015)

I recall reading about FreeBSD on ARM based Chromebooks, but I find the specs so low that I've questioned how usable it would be.  They're barely tolerable in their native state. Though I did get a newer Chromebook recently, so it is something I might consider doing in the future...except that speed was a major factor in why I got a new one, and memory, and size, and ...  OTOH, old one has 3G and pretty sure they're still honoring the 300MB/month free for life.  Which I've only used 2 or 3 times in the 2.5 years that I've owned it.

Also, most Chromebooks have less that the recommended minimum memory to build www/chromium, and I haven't looked at attempting cross platform builds with ports-mgmt/poudriere.  And, my chromebook is the only way I can view sites that use flash. 

OTOH, I keep saying that someday I'm going to see about having a FreeBSD laptop, though I've been leaning towards wanting to convert an Ultrabook...even though I hate touchscreens (because they don't like me either.)

The Dreamer.


----------

